# The OS 9 Clubhouse



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll be using OS 9.2.2 for a while yet...Nothing can steal
it away from me...Yet.
I still use it for some applications and of course my
collection of games.

Dave


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I have Mac OS 9.2.2 installed on my iMac, but rarely use it. And with Panther on the way, I'll be using OS 9 even less than I already do.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Still love 9. It's fast and furious on my "ancient" hardware and does everything I want without fuss or bother.

And I'm not ready to dump my girlfriend just cause another pretty face comes along.

Dance with the lady you came in with fellas.


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

Now here's a clubhouse I can relate to. Seeing as OS X will never work on my PM 6500/400 G3, it looks as if I will be in this clubhouse for a while yet. No complaints though


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

Now here's a clubhouse I can relate to. Seeing as OS X will never work on my PM 6500/400 G3, it looks as if I will be in this clubhouse for a while yet. No complaints though


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

what about those who are still running 8.1? where's our clubhouse?


not that I really care .. just thought I'd question it .. me I'm running Panther on one system, Jaguar Server on another, OS 9.2 on my mint Bleuberry (yes I know I spelt it wrong) and 8.1 on my 5300c (which in thanks to a eBay purchase and help from Bill at NorthStar in Barrie - is a portable once again)


----------



## AlienRadar (Jan 4, 2003)

Number 9
Number 9
Number 9
Number 9
Number 9
Number 9

......


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

All of you have my deepest sympathy!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey guys. Glad to see this clubhouse. I will have system 9.2.2 on any machine I own for a very long time!


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

still use os9 on the powermac's for music app's
the powerbook is osx only

i will be recieving panther hopefully end of this week
if it rocks like everyone says it does, i could be kissing os9 
goodbye and going totally panther!!

can't live in the dark ages forever!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Psh, who needs OS 9? My 68k Performa 580 shall rule you all with 8.1 and its one ring.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

www.os9forever.com

Dave


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Of course 8.1 is welcome, it's just the baby brother.

This is the "REAL" Mac forum, no sissified Gen X'rs here. 

Real Mac'ers don't repair permissions.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

My daughters 7100 runs Photoshop 4 just fine...
OS 9.1

Anything later and the scsi scanners driver willnot work...

Sure I could get a better OSX scanner for under $100... but where is the fun in that...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My trusty old Pismo will not run any form of OSX, so it lives on happily with 9.

But my PowerMac G4 is wunderbar on Jag.  

Nine is great. Loved nine.

But ten is the future. Or so it seems to me.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I keep OS 9 around for one reason, and one reason only. I am still addicted to Master of Orion. 

--PB


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I no longer use it, but thanks for reviving this thread, it was a nice walk down memory lane. 

It gave me the urge to rebuild my desktop, and install RamDoubler.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

They way OS 9 would just lock up solid when you ran out of RAM was TEH AWSUM!!!!!?!!!



Actually, I do keep a form of OS 9 around. I have Sheepshaver installed and use it to play ONE game. Sometimes I can't believe I waste a GB of hd space just for this one thing, but I do kinda also keep it around to prove to naysayers that it can be done, OS 9 can still run in a limited way on an Intel Mac.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm running OS 9 on my G3 iBook and only for playing WC2 once in a while.

Laterz


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

I remember deliberately getting an dual processor MDD Power Mac G4 over a G5 simply because it could run OS 9 (and it was a lot cheaper too). I still miss a lot of my old OS 9 favorites. (Deus Ex, X-Wing, TiE Fighter, Wing Commander 4...)


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

rampancy_fatalin. said:


> I remember deliberately getting an dual processor MDD Power Mac G4 over a G5 simply because it could run OS 9 (and it was a lot cheaper too). I still miss a lot of my old OS 9 favorites. (Deus Ex, X-Wing, TiE Fighter, Wing Commander 4...)


Lol, OS 9 favourites. Thats funny as they were my favourite Windows classics (i have all that you mentioned) and I still play my classics when I can. 

The funny part was I didn't notice the date on this thread, and was reading everyone was just NOW getting Panther and couldn't understand why it took so long for them to get it... Must be a friday, I am a little slow.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Holy Toledo, talk about time machine...

Yo, I still have a PowerBook 150 running OS 7.1


----------



## Sualocin (Nov 7, 2007)

PosterBoy said:


> I keep OS 9 around for one reason, and one reason only. I am still addicted to Master of Orion.
> 
> --PB


That and Ares by Ambrosia SW and Alpha Centari by Fireaxis.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

Brad Oliver did an OS X PPC port of Alpha Centauri back in 2005; I don't know if it still works, but it's available here.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I still use OS 9 everyday on my old PowerTowerPro. It's mainly for checking the comics and email in the morning and at lunch. I also use it on my Pismo when I visit my parents.

It still works great as long as you don't need to see the latest flashplayer and media files (YouTube)


----------



## emul8tor (Jan 31, 2006)

*What about OS8.6 and older*

I still run OS8.6 on my iMac G3 and PM6400. they work great for older games too. What am I missing?


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Rats*

I still kinda like OS 9. I like Leopard and all, but Rosetta for me just doesn't quite do the job, sort of like saying "caffeine and sugar free cola is still cola" (yeah sure)..I would 
pay some serious coin for someone to get Leopard to play some old games with no problem, such as Terminal Velocity or even....*gasp* wolfenstein 3d*.. oh, and for the record, networking was easier with the old stuff... I still haven't got the hang of file sharing and mac to mac with the new system..I may one day do so...

Oh, and I sure miss that Belching Grouch, and the feet that walked across your desk...

but those days are gone..... so it is...

J B 

*W******xp has a compatibility mode, so why not Leopard? Surely such a big cat isn't afraid of a little bitty old game, is he?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

johnb1 said:


> I still kinda like OS 9. I like Leopard and all, but Rosetta for me just doesn't quite do the job, sort of like saying "caffeine and sugar free cola is still cola" (yeah sure)..I would
> pay some serious coin for someone to get Leopard to play some old games with no problem, such as Terminal Velocity or even....*gasp* wolfenstein 3d*


You mean ... like this?









All variants run fine on SheepShaver running on 10.5.2, Blackbook C2D 2.16GHz.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I still boot into 9.2.2 for serious photo editing. I have tried Elements 1 thru 4 and much prefer PhotoShop Elements 1 to the later versions as it does a much better job of managing palettes. Also use it when printing envelopes. I have a really good set-up using AppleWorks DB and macros. So far nothing close in OS X. 

Given sufficient RAM, 9.2.2 was an incredibly stable OS. OS X took a long time to mature with Panther still being the best in my books. Tiger added a lot of bells and whistles with Spotlight continuing to be a problem child right on into Leopard. Some of just do not need content indexing and should be able to disable it at will without penalty.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

For some reason os 9 on my machine isn't quite as fast...it seems to hang there sometimes.


But anyways, I would be using it right now if it supported my mouse.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> They way OS 9 would just lock up solid when you ran out of RAM was TEH AWSUM!!!!!?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do keep a form of OS 9 around. I have Sheepshaver installed and use it to play ONE game. Sometimes I can't believe I waste a GB of hd space just for this one thing, but I do kinda also keep it around to prove to naysayers that it can be done, OS 9 can still run in a limited way on an Intel Mac.


Will Sheepsaver run other OS9 programs as well?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I still boot into 9.2.2 for serious photo editing.


You might want to take a look at the new PSE 6.

I would have thought that "serious" photo editing required Photoshop. 



> I have a really good set-up using AppleWorks DB and macros. So far nothing close in OS X.


And what are you going to do when Appleworks breaks, as it inevitably will?



> Some of [us] just do not need content indexing and should be able to disable it at will without penalty.


Uh ... you can. Just drag your any hard drive or folder you do not wish to be indexed into Spotlight's "privacy" tab. Done.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually any database can break, if his database has held up for so long I don't see how it will break anytime soon. And, some people still prefer older programs. It's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

You only *need* a full version of PhotoShop if you are doing CMYK. 

Elements is pretty much a full version of PhotoShop less a couple of Bells & Whistles + a better help manual.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Will Sheepsaver run other OS9 programs as well?


Yes. What SheepShaver does is allow OS 9 to run on an Intel Mac, so basically anything* that ran under OS 9 can run under SheepShaver.

*some older games tried to manually change the number of colours down to 256 under OS 9 ... SheepShaver doesn't seem to like that. But other than that ...


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> I still think it would have been better to put the simplicity of the classic OS on top of a Unix Kernel and call that OS X. In the beginning too many cool classic features were missing.


You might find A/UX (Apple's _other_ UNIX-based modern OS) interesting then...and no, I don't know how to get it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

MasterBlaster said:


> I remember that one.
> 
> I just think that OS X should have been the classic Mac OS put onto the modern Kernel.


That was supposed to be what MacOS 9 Gershwin was.

Unfortunately, Apple wouldn't be in the successful situation it is in today if they did that. An eye-candy UI and UNIX underneath did a lot for MacOS X's credibility and sales.

Although I can't say I disagree personally. Gershwin (with multi-user capabilities) would have been fantastic.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Yes. What SheepShaver does is allow OS 9 to run on an Intel Mac, so basically anything* that ran under OS 9 can run under SheepShaver.
> 
> ...


You mean I could move up to Leopard or buy an Intel Mac without losing MacFiller or the old Soleau games (whatever happened to Soleau anyhow -- they made great brain-workout games.)

Where can I find Sheepshaver?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't mean this as grumpy, but ... hello. The Internet. I'm not your secretary. Do a LITTLE work for pete's sake. Google is your friend.

Et cetera.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

hayesk said:


> That was supposed to be what MacOS 9 Gershwin was.
> 
> Unfortunately, Apple wouldn't be in the successful situation it is in today if they did that. An eye-candy UI and UNIX underneath did a lot for MacOS X's credibility and sales.
> 
> Although I can't say I disagree personally. Gershwin (with multi-user capabilities) would have been fantastic.


Well, Apple did ship an OS that kinda-sorta had the Classic Mac OS UI slapped on top of a UNIX core in the form of OS X Server 1.0, which I think was more related to the old Rhapsody DP versions of the Mac OS than OS X.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Still waiting for OS-X to catch up to OS9 in one area. In OS 9 you could use Icon view and icons stayed where you put them. Leopard added several tons of bells & whistles but still did not address this very basic issue. For some things it really is handy to use a graphic view rather than a list view. With any version of OS X this is pretty much impossible.tptptptp


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Still waiting for OS-X to catch up to OS9 in one area. In OS 9 you could use Icon view and icons stayed where you put them. Leopard added several tons of bells & whistles but still did not address this very basic issue. For some things it really is handy to use a graphic view rather than a list view. With any version of OS X this is pretty much impossible.tptptptp


I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Icons stay where you put them.

The one exception to this is if you are strewing icons around on your desktop and get them too close the HD icon (which must remain at the top right). In that case and ONLY in that case, the Mac will move them away from the HD on the next restart/login.

It should go without saying that you should NOT be putting icons on your desktop, and certainly not near your HD! The system has a very specific use for that area.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

My OS9 partition's wallpaper:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

NICE! Is there an online source for that?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Icons stay where you put them.
> 
> The one exception to this is if you are strewing icons around on your desktop and get them too close the HD icon (which must remain at the top right). In that case and ONLY in that case, the Mac will move them away from the HD on the next restart/login.
> 
> It should go without saying that you should NOT be putting icons on your desktop, and certainly not near your HD! The system has a very specific use for that area.


If that is true then Leopard has really changed its spots. My encounters with Leopard have been very limited but I did open up a couple of folders in icon view and found them typically OS X scrambled so I perhaps unfairly assumed the issue still persisted. Since it was a counter computer who knows the cause.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

rampancy_fatalin. said:


> Well, Apple did ship an OS that kinda-sorta had the Classic Mac OS UI slapped on top of a UNIX core in the form of OS X Server 1.0, which I think was more related to the old Rhapsody DP versions of the Mac OS than OS X.


Yes, but that was more like NeXTStep with a menu bar than it was the MacOS X finder. It had the same look but didn't operate like classic MacOS.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Just a heads up... MacLife magazine has an article called "10 Things We Miss From OS 9" in it's current issue. It's a good quick read.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The only app I still boot in 9 for is GlobalFax. If I could replace this with something even remotely similar I would be thrilled. As it stands, the program is brilliant.

And yes I know, who faxes anymore? 

I do.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

"Command Period" to stop a print. Stopping prints or rather deleting print jobs was a nightmare in Jaguar and improved only slightly by the time Tiger was mature. I eventually wrote a one click Apple shell script and placed the icon in the dock but a simple printus interuptus should be part of the OS. No idea if Leopard has addressed this issue.

Macros in AppleWorks. Still end up booting in OS9 to print envelopes.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Rob said:


> Of course 8.1 is welcome, it's just the baby brother.
> 
> This is the "REAL" Mac forum, no sissified Gen X'rs here.
> 
> Real Mac'ers don't repair permissions.


How about the good old CLassic on OS 6? i have only one running os 6 with that little Neko Cat screen saver and the old, like Very OOOLLLLDDDDD Software. i think they are not as old as me, but they are still working and kickin':lmao:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> "Command Period" to stop a print. Stopping prints or rather deleting print jobs was a nightmare in Jaguar and improved only slightly by the time Tiger was mature. I eventually wrote a one click Apple shell script and placed the icon in the dock but a simple printus interuptus should be part of the OS. No idea if Leopard has addressed this issue.


It (and all previous versions) did actually address this issue. I'm surprised you don't know about it.

Click and hold on the printer icon while a job in queue. Opens a panel. Click "pause" or "delete" or "stop," whatever applies to what you want to do.

I'll admit it's not QUITE as easy as "cmd-period" but point out that it's more precise.



> Macros in AppleWorks. Still end up booting in OS9 to print envelopes.


Printing envelopes is child's play in Address Book. Now if I could just get Apple to add the ability to print RETURN address labels ... grrr ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas_m said:


> It (and all previous versions) did actually address this issue. I'm surprised you don't know about it.
> 
> Click and hold on the printer icon while a job in queue. Opens a panel. Click "pause" or "delete" or "stop," whatever applies to what you want to do.
> 
> I'll admit it's not QUITE as easy as "cmd-period" but point out that it's more precise.


Extremely cumbersome especially when trying to stop a large job from spooling to a very fast laser printer. Usually you click "stop" just to give yourself time to think. After the first time you manage to delete the job instead of the printer. More often than not you forget to restart the printer which then hangs on the next job.

I'll stick with my one click AppleScript. It simply clears all print jobs in a fraction of a second.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> The only app I still boot in 9 for is GlobalFax. If I could replace this with something even remotely similar I would be thrilled. As it stands, the program is brilliant.
> 
> And yes I know, who faxes anymore?
> 
> I do.


Try PageSender

PageSender: Full-featured fax software for Mac OS X


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Too bad there's no Mac OS 9 in Leopard, standard out of the box. I have some apps that would really like to use. I'm going to try SheepShaver...

I made this Mac OS 9 background:











Full Size 1024x768 Download: http://tinyurl.com/69ojwu

Hope you like it


----------

